# Can someone tell me if...



## BiggyJ (May 23, 2017)

you can drive your car onto the Bob Sikes Fishing Bridge?
I was told for a $7.00 fee, you could.

Thank you,
John

PS - Any other drive on platforms?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob Sykes use to be walk only....the north side of 3 Mile Bridge can be driven on.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome BiggyJ, Sykes is walk on, 3 mile is drive or walk on.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Pretty sure there's no fee on Sykes but it's been a while since I've been over there.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

There is no fee for Sykes but you either have to park on the opposite side of the street and walk about 3 blocks to get on the bridge or pay to go across the toll bridge and hope to find a spot on the other side most of the time. Both sides are pretty productive though so it would just be a preference at this point


----------

